

The Massive Potential of Verizon Mapquest - mooreds
http://mapbrief.com/2015/05/19/the-massive-potential-of-verizon-mapquest/

======
mooreds
I know I submitted this, but the author is hilarious:

"We all love cool tech. The blocking and tackling of everyday sales
relationships? Probably less so. But having the sales infrastructure to go
big? Safe to say we can check that box. What made the deal such a target of
the Mocking Class was that AOL and Mapquest are so strongly associated with
Web 1.0 (Mapquest is almost 50 years old, actually). But you know who doesn’t
mind so much dealing with recognizable entities that have been around for
decades? Other companies that have been around for decades and are not
immediately stoked to cut huge checks to three year old companies missing
syllables from their names."

